# Autocruise Augusta lights question



## Beancounter (May 20, 2005)

Picked up our brand new Augusta on Friday - took it for a 1 night test sleep last night and I have to say it is as good or even better(in some departments) than our Hobby 750!
My question to other Autocruise owners is how the blue blazes do you turn off the LED lights over the captain chairs BUT still have the reading lights over the beds on?


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Beancounter, Glad you find the Augusta a good MH, we also bought new and have owned it since June 2010, same as you, with the exception on 1 or 2 very minor niggles, we are absolutely delighted with it.

Now to your problem, the lights over the captains chairs have their own switches adjacent to the LED as do the ones over the single beds, the downlights just behind the cab area have a switch behind the drivers seat on the wooden panel near the offside front window. the reading lights in the dinette also have their own individual switches adjacent to the LED.

Make sure the light switch on the control panel is on as obviously, this allows all the light switches to work independently.

Hope this helps and enjoy your new baby as we do.

Keith


----------



## Beancounter (May 20, 2005)

DoH!!!
Thank you for that - we put the CO2 alarm right next to that switch and then, late last night when it was time for bed, couldn't "find it"
Apart from operator error  it is a lovely van and very comfy and I am sure we have made the right choice.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

We had quite a few "operator errors" in the early days so know how you feel.

Good luck

Keith


----------



## Grandaddy (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Beancounter,

Proud owner of a 2009 spec. Augusta.

Not sure if the 2010 spec. is the same but be aware the switch on the control panel does not switch off the bathroom lights or the cab spot lights.

Regards
Cliff.


----------

